# المواصفات الفنية للأجهزة الطبية



## مندوس الهندسي (17 أبريل 2008)

انني ابحث عن مواصفات عامة لكافة أنواع الأجهزة الطبية standard specification فمن لديه أي معلومات الرجاء افادتنا و شكرا


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم هذا الموقع الخاص بوزارة الصحه المصريه يحتوى على عدد كبير من الاجهزه بمواصفاتها
أرجوا من الله أن يحوز رضاكم
http://www.mohp.gov.eg/Sec/Services/MedInstro.asp?x=8


----------



## ابو نجم (19 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء مساعدتي في وضع مواصفات لجهاز electrolysis machine الذي يستخدم لازالة الشعر الذي ينمو تحت جفن العين ,عن الطريق الحرارة العاليةز
وشكرا


----------



## اصف فهمي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

انني ابحث عن كل ما يتعلق بشركه rossmax الطبيه


----------



## اصف فهمي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اني اتعامل باجهزه الضغط المعصميه واجهزه الضغط المنضديه


----------

